

Sonic CEO: I Welcome Being Regulated as a Common Carrier - paralelogram
http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Sonic-CEO-I-Welcome-Being-Regulated-As-A-Common-Carrier-132800

======
paulhauggis
I'm unsure why he welcomes something he still hasn't seen. Nobody really knows
the regulations yet. They haven't been made public.

I even heard during the FCC live meeting that Mobile carriers would no longer
be able to have 3G and 4G, it all needs to be the same speed. The reasoning is
that the disadvantaged need equal access to the Internet.

This may not be in the actual regulations, but I am just going by what I saw
live from the FCC.

How does this have anything to do with Net Neutrality? If things like this
(that have nothing to do with Net Neutrality) are in the regulations, I can't
imagine what more is in store for us.

